# Subnotebook 12" oder 13" mit hoher Akkulaufzeit gesucht



## dooplex (8. April 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,


ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Subnotebook mit 12" oder 13" fürs Studium. Leistung ist nicht so wichtig, ich lege mehr Wert auf Akkulaufzeit, Gewicht und Preis. Es sollte aber auch nicht die letzte Gurke sein, Leistung auf Netbook Niveau wäre mir dann doch zu wenig.

Eine gute Auswahl hierzu bietet beispielsweise Geizhals:
mit 12.1" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Preis sollte maximal 500€ sein, besser weniger als mehr.


----------



## Kadauz (8. April 2009)

Was Gescheites wirst für des Geld wohl eher nicht bekommen. Zumindest keins, dass eine lange Akkulaufzeit aufweist und sonst noch ordentlich ist.


----------



## pixelflair (8. April 2009)

spontan? Samsung NC20 ?


----------



## Kadauz (8. April 2009)

Das nc20 ist schwer, häöt knappe 4h und der VIa Prozessor ist nicht besser als der Atom. Iss eigentlich nur nen Netbook, nur größer und schwerer.

Mit einem Subnotebook hat das aber alles nichts zu tun.


----------



## derseppl (8. April 2009)

Schau dir doch einmal das Vostro 1310 an. (Über den Dell Geschäftskundenbereich )
Hab es selber. Ganz kommste mit den 500€ nicht hin glaub ich, aber mit dem 65Wh-Akku schaffe ich bei meinem Vostro 1310 ~3 3/4 Stunden im Surfbetrieb. Habe btw 590€ gezahlt.
Gewicht ist so 2,1-2,2 kg.


----------



## rebel4life (9. April 2009)

Wenn du etwas mehr ausgeben willst, dann schau dir mal die t60/61/400 oder r400 Reihe von IBM/Lenovo an, die sind sehr gut - leicht, hohe Akkulaufzeit und sehr hochwertige Verarbeitung.


----------



## poiu (9. April 2009)

von Samsung diese Q serie 

IBM/lenovo is immer gut , wobei auch teuer 

deshalb sieh dir mal bei ebay die gebrauchten IBM X40,X41 an 
meist Intel Centrino 1,4-1,6GHz usw 
lassen sich leicht aufrüsten, neue Akkus  gibt es dafür auch usw fange so bewi 130€ an !


sonst sieh dir das an FJS U9200  der test auf notebookjournal nennt  aber auch die schwächen , aber für denn Preis kann man kein wunder subnotebook erwarten! aber für 380€ wirklich OK 


sonst gibt es noch gute test bei : Tests


das ist nicht übel : http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...ighlight?sid=8b46954c9020b9433a1432e71f9ee824 leider zu teuer


----------



## dooplex (9. April 2009)

Danke für eure Vorschläge!

Das NC20 ist, wie gesagt, eigentlich "nur" ein Netbook, käme u.U. aber als Notlösung in Frage. Ich denke im Bereich unter 500€ schlägt nichts dessen Akkulaufzeit.

Das FJS U9200 kommt eben wegen seiner Schwächen nicht in Frage -  der Test auf Notebookjournal zeigt, daß die Akkulaufzeit da wirklich mies ist.

Ich frage mal anders:
Was denkt ihr, welches Notebook im Bereich < 500€ bei Geizhals.at hat die beste/zweitbeste Akkulaufzeit?
Link:
mit 12.1" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich selbst denke: das NC20 hätte die beste Akkulaufzeit, das O.Book 4 die zweitbeste (Test hier: Tests - Belinea o.book 4 - Weißes o.book 4 im Test auf notebookjournal.de). Da könnte ich mich aber täuschen.


----------



## poiu (9. April 2009)

U9200 dafür hat das teil die möglichkeit zwei akkus zu nutzen !
Aufgrund des preises könntest du auch einen normalen  zweiten Akku dazu kaufen ! neuer Akku kostet in der Bucht ~50€

denn sonst sind die eckdaten ja supi ! 

laut einer Geizhals bewertung hält der akku im office betrieb ~3h. 

Belinea kann ich nix zu sgen außer dsa die dauern kurz vor der Pleite stehen  die Monitore waren früher aber sehr gut , ob da aber immer noch der gleiche laden dahinter steht ?


edit : wenn dir die Akkulaufzeit so wichtig ist dann informier dich vorher wieviel die Akkus kosten!
Denn Selbst nach guter behandlung sind die meisten akkus nach spätestens 2 Jahren Platt. Viele Hersteller versuchen dann über die Akkus kohle zu machen 100-150€ fürn ersatzakku ist keine seltenheit!


----------



## dooplex (9. April 2009)

Ja, Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher, usw... ist alles schon toll zu dem Preis. Bei Notebookjournal war das gesamte Resultat wegen Lautstärke und Kontrasten aber dann nicht so gut.

Das U9200 kann zwei Akkus nutzen? Heißt das, du kannst zwei Akkus auf einmal reinstecken und 2 * Akku = 2 * Laufzeit? Wird dann aber auch schwer (Gewicht), oder?

Belinea ist schon pleite . Es wurde von der Brunen IT übernommen, die auch den Versandhandel One führt. Soweit ich weiß sind damit die für Garantieansprüche verantwortlich.


----------



## rebel4life (9. April 2009)

Das kann man bei den R bzw. T Reihen von Lenovo/IBM auch, das ist dann der Akku für den UltraBay Schacht, es gibt auch einen, den man einfach unter das Laptop setzt und schon hat man über 10 Stunden Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## Klutten (9. April 2009)

Kommt für dich auch ein gebrauchtes Notebook in Frage?

Wenn ja würde ich mal nach einem Dell X1 suchen. Mich hat meins erfolgreich durch das Studium begleitet. Rund 1,1 kg schwer und DIN A4-Größe. Der verbaute Centrino ULV hat 1 GHz und hat bei mir ~1,3 GB RAM zur Seite gestellt bekommen.

Akkulaufzeit kleiner Akku ~2-3 Stunden
Akkulaufzeit gro0er Akku ~5-6 Stunden


----------



## poiu (9. April 2009)

also das u9200 soll einen weiteren platz für einen AKKu habe wie das geregelt ist keine ahnung ! 
aber ich würde für 60€ einfach einen zweit akku kaufen.


zum IBM joop da konnte man das DVD laufwerk im laufenden Betrieb rausnehmen und ein AKKU oder HDD einbauen. 

wenigstens bei der T Serie  das hab ich selbst.

wenn ein gebrauchtes dann sieh dir mal die IBM X40 sind noch echte IBM und die sind wie nen VW Käfer läuft und läuft  

meins hat nun 6 Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist wie neu und ich hab das teil fast mal gekillt , bis heute bin erstaunt wie Stabil die teile sind nenn Medion & Co währe in zwei hälften gebrochen^^

die Story glaubt sowieso keinem einer^^


----------



## rebel4life (9. April 2009)

HDAPS ist immer ganz lustig, leider wird der Sensor meines SL500 nicht von thinkpad_acpi unterstützt, ansonsten könnte ich mit einem Programm welches die Neigung in "Joystick" Befehle umsetzt damit Spiele wie Neverball spielen, dann muss man den Laptop schief halten.  (Ist glaube ich ähnlich beim iPhone mit der Steuerung)

Das sind zwar nur Spielereien, aber die sind auch wichtig...


Ich hätte mir auch lieber eins aus der T Reihe gekauft, die sind wirklich genial. Ein Bekannter hat ein T43, das Teil ist der Hammer - Dockingstation, UltraBay Akku, PCMIA, parallele und serielle Schnittstelle,...


----------



## poiu (9. April 2009)

bekannte hat ein R61 oder R60 ??? jedenfalls ist das auch drin. 

mein T23 ist da schon ein greis  aber ich hab es mal aufgerüstet und für Uni , I-net ist es noch zu gerbauchen und immer hin macht es in einige benchmaks einen Atom Platt *rofl* da sieht man was intel verkauft *autsch* 

deshalb kommt kein Nettop für mich in frage.

Leider muss ich sagen das ich die Lenovo teile, nicht so toll finde  

hab mal überlegt mir billig bei ebay ein T40-T41p zu kaufen


----------



## rebel4life (9. April 2009)

Den "Glänzedisplayrücken" find ich auch nicht so gut, aber die Tastatur ist gut geblieben, nur die Akkulaufzeit ist da ein wenig auf der Strecke geblieben - mit dem neuen BIOS schaff ich grad mal 2 Stunden, davor waren es mehr als !3! Stunden. Lenovo sollte da dann doch beim nächsten BIOS Update wieder die paar Sachen optimieren, der Lüfter läuft auch öfters als früher...


----------



## poiu (9. April 2009)

"Glänzedisplayrücken"  das ist sowieo ein Grundlegendes Problem!
Och will nenn Laptop und kein Schminkspiegel  für fruaen aber praktisch !

Tastatur & gehäuse sollen ja immer noch so gut sein.

das mit der Akku laufzeit ist echt schlimm 


aber auch die anderen hersteller lassen nach, zB Dell


----------



## Harlekin (15. April 2009)

Also ich hab mich auch mal in die Richtung informiert und praktisch n fast perfektes Notebook gefunden:
Sony Vaio VGN-Z21MN/B schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Das Glaredisplay soll eher in der Mitte zwischen Spiegelnd und Matt sein.

Im Endeffekt isses mir doch zuteuer und da ich noch n aktuellen Desktop- PC habe, werde ich mir wohl doch eher ein Samsung NC10 holen.

Sonst hatte ich noch auf meiner Subnotebook- Liste:
Dell XPS M1330 (mit 9 Zellen Akku)
Dell E4300 (Leider zu teuer und wohl nur 1 USB- Anschluss)
Samsung X360 (Ultraportabel ohne optisches LW)
Samsung X460 (zwar kein Subnotebookmehr, aber mit 2Kg sehr leicht)
Samsung P210 (hab über das Notebook leider noch keinen Test finden können. P/L- Verhältnis sieht eigentlich recht gut aus)
Lenovo X300/x301 (Ultrportabel und auch Ultrateuer)

Auch interessant sind die Subnotebooks P300 und P310. Haben mir persönlich aber eine zu geringe Akkulaufzeit, dafür aber eine extrem schnelle Graka für diese Klasse.
Von dem FSC Esprimo gibts wohl auch einen Nachfolger, das Esprimo U9210.

Edit:
Ups, hab jetzt erst das Preislimit gesehen. >_<


----------



## Kadauz (16. April 2009)

Werf mal noch das Lenovo x200 auf die Liste! 12" Notebook.


----------



## Harlekin (16. April 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Werf mal noch das Lenovo x200 auf die Liste! 12" Notebook.


Interessantes Notebook.
Nur für 1100€ hats nicht so viel Mehrwert für mich im Vergleich zu einem Samsung NC10. Das einzig störende am NC ist der etwas arg kleine Monitor und evtl. dass es kein optisches LW hat.


----------



## Kadauz (16. April 2009)

Harlekin schrieb:


> Interessantes Notebook.
> Nur für 1100€ hats nicht so viel Mehrwert für mich im Vergleich zu einem Samsung NC10. Das einzig störende am NC ist der etwas arg kleine Monitor und evtl. dass es kein optisches LW hat.


Du kannst die beiden Notebooks nicht miteinander vergleichen. Das x200 ist ein richtiges Notebook mit P8600 Prozessor. Also ein ganz "normales" Notebook mit 1,5kg und 5 h Laufzeit. Dazu noch ein größeres Display und größere Tastatur.


----------



## Harlekin (16. April 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Du kannst die beiden Notebooks nicht miteinander vergleichen. Das x200 ist ein richtiges Notebook mit P8600 Prozessor. Also ein ganz "normales" Notebook mit 1,5kg und 5 h Laufzeit. Dazu noch ein größeres Display und größere Tastatur.


Doch kann ich.
Ich suche ein kleines und leichtes Notebook mit langer Akkulaufzeit. Die Rechenleistung ist dabei nicht so relevant, da ich ja noch einen potenten Desktop Rechner habe.
Natürlich sind 12" besser als 10" und das Mehr an Leistung ist natürlich besser. Aber: Die Akkulaufzeit dürfte eher etwas kürzer sein, es hat auch kein optisches LW, und das Display ist nicht so sehr für draussen geeignet.
Insgesamt ist das Notebook die ~700 bis 800€ Aufpreis einfach nicht wert.

Natürlich spielen die beiden Geräte in anderen Preisklassen, aber das Anwendungsgebiet ähnelt sich schon ziemlich. Vorallem für das was ich vor habe.


----------



## Hombracho (16. April 2009)

Könnte jemand vorhersagen, in wie weit sich die Laufzeit mit zweitem Akku beim FJS U9200 verbessern würde? Könnte die sich verdoppeln, oder ist das nicht zu erwarten?


----------



## Harlekin (16. April 2009)

Hombracho schrieb:


> Könnte jemand vorhersagen, in wie weit sich die Laufzeit mit zweitem Akku beim FJS U9200 verbessern würde? Könnte die sich verdoppeln, oder ist das nicht zu erwarten?


Kommt drauf an wieviel Watt/h der Zweitakku liefert. Hat er die selbe Watt/Stunden- Leistung wie der Hauptakku, sollte sich auch die Laufzeit verdoppeln.


----------



## Kadauz (17. April 2009)

Harlekin schrieb:


> Doch kann ich.
> Ich suche ein kleines und leichtes Notebook mit langer Akkulaufzeit. Die Rechenleistung ist dabei nicht so relevant, da ich ja noch einen potenten Desktop Rechner habe.
> Natürlich sind 12" besser als 10" und das Mehr an Leistung ist natürlich besser. Aber: Die Akkulaufzeit dürfte eher etwas kürzer sein, es hat auch kein optisches LW, und das Display ist nicht so sehr für draussen geeignet.
> Insgesamt ist das Notebook die ~700 bis 800€ Aufpreis einfach nicht wert.
> ...



Genau, das Anwendungsgebiet ähnelt sich vielleicht bei dir. Aber warum hast du dann ein x301 für knappe 2000€ in deiner Liste? Und wegen dem x200 für fast die Hälfte machst jetzt rum? Versteh das wer will....


----------



## Harlekin (17. April 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Genau, das Anwendungsgebiet ähnelt sich vielleicht bei dir. Aber warum hast du dann ein x301 für knappe 2000€ in deiner Liste? Und wegen dem x200 für fast die Hälfte machst jetzt rum? Versteh das wer will....


Das ist ganz einfach zu verstehen:
Am Anfang hab ich erstmal alles gesammelt was den Anfordeurngen entsprach. Absolutes Limit war 2000€ um die Übersicht auch nach oben zu gewährleisten. Und dann hab ich eben nach und nach ausgesiebt (das X301 ist dabei rel. früh rausgeflogen).
Dass ich hier alle nochmal aufgezählt hab, obwohl auch der User hier n billiges Notebook sucht lag schlicht daran, weil ich das erst übersehen hab.


----------



## Hombracho (18. April 2009)

Ich hätte heir noch eine sehr interessante Alternative:

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das ein perfekter Zweitrechner wäre..


----------

